# Loud bang form DPF



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

I had taken my CTD back to the dealership to be cleaned. The day I bought it they didn't have time to do it. The problem occurred on the drive home. I was decelerating on an entrance ramp back onto the interstate. As I was picking up the throttle to merge in with traffic there was a very loud bang like a backfire. The car started surging and running funny so I headed back to the dealership. It flashed a message on the screen about the DPF, about sixty seconds later it went into a regeneration burn and said to keep driving. It kept reducing power and by the time I drove the 20 miles back to the dealer it had such little power I didn't think I would make. After they looked at it they said that an air line off of the turbo to the DPF had come loose, it was under pressure when it did and that probably was the noise that i heard. They did a manual regen on the DPF and reset the CEL and said I was good to go. On the way home the CEL came back on. I checked the code myself and reset it. I called the dealer and told them what happened and made an appt to take it back in. Before I could get back to the dealer the code came back p2002. The car only had about 600 miles on it. When I got it in for service they reset the code ran some diagnostics and said I was good to go. Before the day was over the code returned. I made another appt took it in and they said they updated some programming did another manual regen, ran some diagnostics and said that it all pointed to the DPF, so they ordered one. When they called to set up an appt to install it they said GM engineering had cancelled the order. He said GM Engineering told they they have to run more diagnostics and troubleshooting before they wil ok a DPF. This time at least they are coming to pick the car up so I don't have to take it in to them. Has anyone else had any similar situations? Not real enthused about the situation.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

In this thread RascalMafia is getting the same code(3rd post in thread); thinks it might be a cracked DPF.

Check the inside of your tailpipe. If there is any soot, it's almost definitely a failed DPF. The DPF is so effective the inside of the tailpipe should be squeaky clean even after thousands of miles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I remember someone else last year had a hose or clamp come off their DPF shortly after delivery.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

let us know what happens.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, keep us posted. Sorry to hear you're having trouble.


----------



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll have to check the tail pipe. It goes back to the shop monday.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just curious here - what all connects to a typical DPF besides the exhaust in/out pipes? Is extra air/fuel added via other connections for cleaning?


----------



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

I checked the tailpipe before they picked it up. It definitely had soot inside. I agree that the problem is the dpf. I know for sure whenever I get the car back.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Just curious here - what all connects to a typical DPF besides the exhaust in/out pipes? Is extra air/fuel added via other connections for cleaning?


injector pulse width increases during regen, no extra stuff.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

PanJet said:


> In this thread RascalMafia is getting the same code(3rd post in thread); thinks it might be a cracked DPF.
> 
> Check the inside of your tailpipe. If there is any soot, it's almost definitely a failed DPF. The DPF is so effective the inside of the tailpipe should be squeaky clean even after thousands of miles.


Mine was definitely a cracked DPF, it is getting replaced right now. I didn't have "banging" sounds though.


----------



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

I got the Cruze back yesterday. They replaced the air line from the turbo to the dpf. They said the gm rep told them it shouldn't have any soot in it and it did. Said they drove it and everything checked out fine. I drove it about thirty miles and the cel came back on. I knew it would. I called the dealer he said he will talk to his techs monday and call me. I also noticed when I was looking around under the hood that the dipstick had some soot buildup on one side of the handle. When I checked the oil it seemed blacker than I thought it should with only 3900 miles on the car. Starting to get a little frustrated with gm. This is only my fifth new chevy since 2011.


----------



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

RascalMafia. How did they determine that it was your dpf? Seems like gm is fighting the dealer on mine.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jpakov said:


> I got the Cruze back yesterday. They replaced the air line from the turbo to the dpf. They said the gm rep told them it shouldn't have any soot in it and it did. Said they drove it and everything checked out fine. I drove it about thirty miles and the cel came back on. I knew it would. I called the dealer he said he will talk to his techs monday and call me. I also noticed when I was looking around under the hood that the dipstick had some soot buildup on one side of the handle. When I checked the oil it seemed blacker than I thought it should with only 3900 miles on the car. Starting to get a little frustrated with gm. This is only my fifth new chevy since 2011.


diesel oil is black


----------



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

boraz said:


> diesel oil is black


I know it turns black. My duramax oil stayed cleaner than the crude is and it had 75000 miles on it.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Yea diesel oil goes black very quickly. My dads 350 will turn black within 100 miles of driving it after a fresh oil change.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jpakov said:


> I got the Cruze back yesterday. They replaced the air line from the turbo to the dpf. They said the gm rep told them it shouldn't have any soot in it and it did. Said they drove it and everything checked out fine. I drove it about thirty miles and the cel came back on. I knew it would. I called the dealer he said he will talk to his techs monday and call me. I also noticed when I was looking around under the hood that the dipstick had some soot buildup on one side of the handle. When I checked the oil it seemed blacker than I thought it should with only 3900 miles on the car. Starting to get a little frustrated with gm. This is only my fifth new chevy since 2011.


Hey there,

Please let me know if your dealership gets back to you tomorrow and what the update is with your Diesel. I would be happy to further assist you if needed.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Please let me know if your dealership gets back to you tomorrow and what the update is with your Diesel. I would be happy to further assist you if needed.
> 
> ...


I took it back to the dealer today and told the service manager I didn't want it back until it is fixed. He says GM is not wanting to replace the DPF.


----------



## jpakov (Jul 11, 2014)

jpakov said:


> I took it back to the dealer today and told the service manager I didn't want it back until it is fixed. He says GM is not wanting to replace the DPF.


Got the car back after a couple of days. They finally changed the DPF after running every test GM could think of. Have not had a problem since then. Sorry I took so long to update, but I was enjoying the car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jpakov said:


> Got the car back after a couple of days. They finally changed the DPF after running every test GM could think of. Have not had a problem since then. Sorry I took so long to update, but I was enjoying the car.


Glad to hear it's fixed!


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine did the same thing 2 days after I bought the car. Called gm roadside service, 2 hours later tow company shows up and damages my new car. Took dealer 2 weeks to fix the problem with the hose that came off. Particulate trap was damaged and had to be replaced. Then it went to the body shop at my expense to the fix the body damage.


----------

